# >>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<<



## أبو نادر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

:14::14::14:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:14::14::14:
أخواني الأكارم أعضاء الملتقى الكريم أقدم لكم وكما وعدتكم
نوطة تدريبية لدورة ببرنامجي Etabs&Safe
:30:وهي لأشهر دورة في دمشق وأشهر الأساتذة
:30:لم يتم نشرها سابقا على النت 
:30:تشمل هذه النوطة كل كبيرة وصغيرة بالبرنامجين وبشكل تفصيلي
:30:وتعنى بشكل خاص بالدراسة الزلزالية استاتيكيا وديناميكيا 
:30:وتعتني باختيار الجملة الانشائية المناسبة للحصول على أقل تأثير للزلزال
:30:تشمل دراسة مختلف أنواع الأساسات على برنامج safe
:30:وأمور أخرى رائعة.......
وهذه النوطة هي ضمن سلسلة مفاجأة قادمة بإذن الله
نرجو من الأخوة التحميل وابداء الآراء
رابط التحميل:
http://www.4shared.com/file/72182382/b9149fd7/etabssafe.html
*
وهذا رابط اخر لكل من وجد صعوبة في التحميل من ال 4shared 

http://ifile.it/ic71yps/etabs_safe.rar* 


(رابط معدل.. مشرف القسم)


----------



## إسلام علي (30 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## عامر الزين (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا بس ممكن نعرف اسم الاستاذ يلي عامل الدورة فقط للأمانة العلمية


----------



## Bassam_m (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك ولكن الملف غير موجود على الرابط نرجو من حضرتكم التأكد من الرابط لو سمحت أخي الكريم


----------



## طارق بسيوني (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا النوتة ممتازة هل لها اجزاء اخري


----------



## رضاسعد (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود بس الرابط لا يعمل معى يا ريت ترفعها على 4 share


----------



## أبو نادر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

رضاسعد قال:


> شكرا على المجهود بس الرابط لا يعمل معى يا ريت ترفعها على 4 share



الرابط شغال 100% وقد جربته توا
بعدفتح الصفحة ننقر download 
فيعطيني رقم ضمن صورة أدخلة ثم أحمل
لم أختر هذا الموقع إلا بعد التأكد من أنه جيد ولايحذف الملف وسهل الاستخدام
وللأخ الذي سأل عن اسم الأستاذ علمت من المكتبة التى حصلت منها على النوطة أنه الأستاذ محمد أيمن الحافظ 
وأعتقد أن كل مهندس في دمشق يعرف هذا الاسم جيدا لابل أنه علم في البرامج الهندسة ويعرفه الكثير من المهندسين والطلاب في سوريا 
وقد قام بالمراجعة العلمية لكتاب الأستاذ عماد درويش في التحليل باستخدام إيتابس وهو من أهم مراجع البرنامج


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا اخي الغالي


----------



## AHMAD237 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لك كل التحية وجزيل الشكر أكرمك الله


----------



## م ضياء الحق (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م ضياء الحق (30 أكتوبر 2008)

اذا تركرمت ارفعها على رابط تاني


----------



## Abo Fares (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أشكر الأخ skill على وضع هذه النوطة بين أيدينا كنسخة ألكترونية في الملتقى، أعرف أنك تعبت معنا، بارك الله بك ونفع بك..

بالفعل هذه النوطة من أهم المراجع المختصرة عن البرنامج، ولا أقول مختصرة بأنها غير وافية، وإنما هي حاوية على كل مايجب استخدامه من البرنامج بشكل جيد ومفيد وبعيدة عن التفصيلات الزائدة الثانوية.. 
ونوجه تحية وشكر للمهندس أيمن الحافظ رئيس لجنة المكاتب الهندسية الخاصة في نقابة المهندسين السوريين - فرع دمشق..
كما نوجه تحية للأخـ(ـت) صاحبـ(ـة) النوطة، جزاهـ(ـا) الله خيراً..

وأقدم النوطة نيابة عن الأخ skill إلى الأخت فاطمة المهاجرة، والأخت اح7777 ، فهي النوطة التي قصدتها مسبقاً..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## عطور ليبيا (30 أكتوبر 2008)

جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك ....هل يوجد لديك دروة تدريبة فى برنامج الروبت؟؟؟
وايهم افضل من الثلاثة ولماذا؟؟؟؟
وجزاك الله الف خير
وشكرا


----------



## أبو نادر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أشكر الأخ Skill على وضع هذه النوطة بين أيدينا كنسخة ألكترونية في الملتقى، أعرف أنك تعبت معنا، بارك الله بك ونفع بك..
> 
> ...



الشكر موصول لأخي م.أبو الحلول فهو من أرشدنا إلى النوطة


----------



## حسان2 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم skill 
مشكور على الجهد الكبير والشكر موصول لصاحب النوطة وناشرها , والتي يبدو "من النظرة الأولى" أنها تستحق الاهتمام,


----------



## Bassam_m (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر لكم جميعا ولكن لا أدري ما المشكلة لم أستطع تحميل الملف فيا ريت أحدا منكم أيها الأخوة الكرام رفع الملف على موقع آخر لو تكرمتم وشكرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي 
ولكن ارجو الرفع علي موقع اخر


----------



## majdiotoom (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم ولكل من ساهم فيها
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (31 أكتوبر 2008)

حملت الملف ولكنه لايمكن فك الضغط......أرجو الافادة


----------



## هادي المهندس (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي مشكور على الجهد لكن لا اعرف لماذا لا يتم التحميل اي يرفض التحميل اذا تستطيع حملها على رابط اخر ونكون مشكورين


----------



## abumo3az (31 أكتوبر 2008)

حملت الملف ولكن لا يمكن فك ضغطة
هناك خطأ ما فى رفع الملف
نرجوا اعادة رفعة على موقع اخر
بارك الله فى جهود الاخوة


----------



## المهندس ابو يوسف (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وبمجهودك ولو تكرمت علينا ورفعتها الى موقع اخر نكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## اسلام الكبير (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز*​


----------



## العبقرية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجارى التحميل


----------



## أبو نادر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أخواني الكرام أعتذر إن كنت غير موفق باختيار موقع رفع الملفات 
وأمهلوني كم يوم وأعاود رفع جميع الملفات على فورشير مثلا بإذن الله تعالى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## osama anter (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كثيرا على هذه النوته الرائعة


----------



## Abo Fares (1 نوفمبر 2008)

رضاسعد قال:


> شكرا على المجهود بس الرابط لا يعمل معى يا ريت ترفعها على 4 share


 


م ضياء الحق قال:


> اذا تركرمت ارفعها على رابط تاني


 


Bassam_m قال:


> الشكر لكم جميعا ولكن لا أدري ما المشكلة لم أستطع تحميل الملف فيا ريت أحدا منكم أيها الأخوة الكرام رفع الملف على موقع آخر لو تكرمتم وشكرا


 


أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكور يا اخي
> ولكن ارجو الرفع علي موقع اخر


 


يحيى الأبرش قال:


> شكراً لك أخي الكريم ولكل من ساهم فيها
> تقبلوا تحياتي


 


يحيى الأبرش قال:


> حملت الملف ولكنه لايمكن فك الضغط......أرجو الافادة


 


هادي المهندس قال:


> اخي مشكور على الجهد لكن لا اعرف لماذا لا يتم التحميل اي يرفض التحميل اذا تستطيع حملها على رابط اخر ونكون مشكورين


 


abumo3az قال:


> حملت الملف ولكن لا يمكن فك ضغطة
> هناك خطأ ما فى رفع الملف
> نرجوا اعادة رفعة على موقع اخر
> بارك الله فى جهود الاخوة


 


المهندس ابو يوسف قال:


> اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وبمجهودك ولو تكرمت علينا ورفعتها الى موقع اخر نكون لك من الشاكرين


 


skill قال:


> أخواني الكرام أعتذر إن كنت غير موفق باختيار موقع رفع الملفات
> وأمهلوني كم يوم وأعاود رفع جميع الملفات على فورشير مثلا بإذن الله تعالى
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,,


 
مشكور أخي skill، بارك الله فيك.. 
الملفات موجودة ولا مشكلة في موقع الرفع.. أتمنى زملائي لو تطلعوا على المشاركة رقم 9 التي قمت بإضافتها في الموضوع التالي: 




في الختام أهديكم:>>> الملحق3 للكود السوري الخاص بالتفصيلات والرسوم الإنشائية<<< 
هذه المشاركة تبين طريقة تحميل الملفات من موقع الرفع المذكور، يمكن عند التجربة الأولى أن تكون الأرقام المدخلة غير دقيقة 100% فيمكن بإعادة المحاولة أن يتم تحميل الملف بنجاح.. لا أريد إرهاق الأخ skill في الرفع من جديد على موقع آخر في ظل وجود الملفات بشكل جيد في هذا الموقع.. فإن بقيت المشكلة موجودة فكرنا في إعادة الرفع من جديد..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## fihonil (1 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكرك على مجهودك الكبير و نتمنى الاستمرار


----------



## بسام.م.ب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## super_engineer (1 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## أبو نادر (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً لكل الأخوة على المشاعر الطيبة 
ونفع الله بنا وبكم 
ولكم مني أطيب التحيات...


----------



## haytham_h (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل...


----------



## شيمة العهد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام انا شىمة العهد اكرر انا محتاجه الى برنامج etabs , ومرجع او اى حاجه تساعدنى 
على العمل فى البرنامج


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abo Fares (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شيمة العهد قال:


> سلام انا شىمة العهد اكرر انا محتاجه الى برنامج etabs , ومرجع او اى حاجه تساعدنى
> على العمل فى البرنامج


 
أهلاً م. شيمة العهد.. 

المرجع عن برنامجي إيتابس وسيف موجود في نفس هذا الموضوع في النوطة المرفوعة من قبل الأخ skill جزاه الله عنا كل خير..

وأما البرنامج فهو موجود في موضوع سابق للمهندس حسان جزاه الله عنا كل خير.. 
الموضوع الذي فيه البرنامج هو: (يمكنك دخوله بالضغط عليه):






Etabs V9.2 كامل مع الكراك ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## اظل الياسمين (4 نوفمبر 2008)

عفوا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## Abo Fares (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اظل الياسمين قال:


> عفوا الرابط لايعمل


 
بلى م. اظل الياسمين، الرابط يعمل  

إليك هذا الشرح المصور 































مع تحيـــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## eng_houssam (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بك أخي skill على هذه النوطة القيمة ومن بعد اذنك سوف أقوم برفع النوطة مرة ثانية على موقع آخر لو سمحت
حمل الملف من هنا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## ambeck (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه النوطة


----------



## جمال الجيش (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه النوطة وشكرا لمعدها
أخي العزيز اريد الكتاب الاول للمهندس عماد درويش في الايتابس لدي الجزء الثاني والثالث واحتاج فقط للجزء الاول


----------



## اظل الياسمين (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جاري تحميل


----------



## احمد كم الماز (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياskill وكذلك المهندس اللامع ايمن الحافظ استاذنا 
بالفعل كورساته بفرع النقابة بدمشق ما تتفوت


----------



## دلس (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي ولكن عندي نفس المشكلة لا أستطيع تحميل الملف


----------



## مصعب عمران (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء رفعه مرة اخري


----------



## عليو (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## samky (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الكريم skill 
مشكور على الجهد الكبير


----------



## م.عبد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elshimy80 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد قنديل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## بسام.م.ب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## دلس (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الله أكبر شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## karimco (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا أخ skill


----------



## حسام محمد نجم (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوا من الاخوة اعادة رفع هذا الملف لاني كلما حاولت ان احملة لا ينزل كاملا لا ادري لماذا؟

ارجوا ممن رفعوه من هذا الموقع ان يرفعوة علي موقع اخر 

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عثمان الشيخ خليل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم. نشكر لكم جهودكم الممتازة.
وإذا كان لديكم كتاب أو مرجع باللغة العربية أو الانكليزية أو الفرنسية عن موضوع " الأعمدة المعدنية المضغوطة المجمعة من مقاطع نظامية " " built_up compression members " فنرجو المساعدة به.
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khad4 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ياخي علي مجهودك فى الرفع
ولكنك لم تحسن اختيار موقع الرفع
موقع بطئ جدا فى جميع الاوقات ولايكمل التنزيل
برجاء الرفع على مقع آخر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (19 نوفمبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> مشكور ياخي علي مجهودك فى الرفع
> ولكنك لم تحسن اختيار موقع الرفع
> موقع بطئ جدا فى جميع الاوقات ولايكمل التنزيل
> برجاء الرفع على مقع آخر
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 
تكرم شواربك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/72182382/b9149fd7/EtabsSafe.html

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## khad4 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> تكرم شواربك
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/72182382/b9149fd7/etabssafe.html
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


ليس جديد عليك
جزاك الله خيرا اخي م.ابوالحلول


----------



## Abo Fares (19 نوفمبر 2008)

khad4 قال:


> ليس جديد عليك
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي م.ابوالحلول


 
فضلك سابق د. khad4 

تقبل تحيـــــــــاتي..


----------



## محمد يامن قاسم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا على ما تقدمهولكنني لم اتمكن من تحميل النوطة ارجو ان ترسلها لي وشكرا لك


----------



## عامر الخميس (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا للأخ و جزاه الله كل خير و لكن الرابط لم يعمل .. و أنا متشوق للحصول على مثل هكذا موضوع


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يناير 2009)

عامر الخميس قال:


> شكرا للأخ و جزاه الله كل خير و لكن الرابط لم يعمل .. و أنا متشوق للحصول على مثل هكذا موضوع


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/72182382...EtabsSafe.html

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## Al-Maher (29 يناير 2009)

Thanks for your effort to help us


----------



## almass (30 يناير 2009)

اذا تكرمت ارفعا على موقع اخر وليكن 4shared فهو افضل فى التحميل
اما لهذا الموقع عندما اعمل تحميل بيحمل لكن بيعطيني حجم الملف 0kb وعندما اقوم بفتحة يقول الملف معطوب؟


----------



## almass (30 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور مشرفنا العزيز ابو الحلول


----------



## بسام.م.ب (30 يناير 2009)

الرابط لايعمل ياأخ skill1 نرجو رفعها على رلبط آخر إن كان هذا ممكنا ولك الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## anass81 (30 يناير 2009)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> الرابط لايعمل ياأخ skill1 نرجو رفعها على رلبط آخر إن كان هذا ممكنا ولك الشكر والإمتنان



هذا رابط جديد من ابو الحلول



أبو الحلول قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/72182382...etabssafe.html
> 
> مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## أبو نادر (30 يناير 2009)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> الرابط لايعمل ياأخ skill1 نرجو رفعها على رلبط آخر إن كان هذا ممكنا ولك الشكر والإمتنان





anass81 قال:


> هذا رابط جديد من ابو الحلول



كل الشكر للأخ أبو الحلول والأخ أنس


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (31 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## 1985 (31 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الله يجازيك


----------



## بشر الحداد (1 فبراير 2009)

تحية الى الجميع 
لم استطع التحميل من هذا الموقع الرجاء رفغها على رابط اخر مع الشكر


----------



## Abo Fares (1 فبراير 2009)

بشر الحداد قال:


> تحية الى الجميع
> لم استطع التحميل من هذا الموقع الرجاء رفغها على رابط اخر مع الشكر


 

http://www.4shared.com/file/72182382...EtabsSafe.html

مع تحيـــــــــــاتي..


----------



## badamalek (1 فبراير 2009)

تاكد من وجودالنوطةفي الموقع


----------



## بسام.م.ب (1 فبراير 2009)

للأسف النوطة غير موجودة ممكن على رابط آخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## بشر الحداد (2 فبراير 2009)

تحية لجميع الاخوة في الملتقى مع الشكر على جهودهم ومساهماتهم القيمة لكن مرة أخرى لم استطع التحميل من الرابط المعدل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ملهم الحجي (2 فبراير 2009)

الرابط مو شغال اتاكد منو
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دار التعمير (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم skill ، وإنما الرابط لا يعمل لأن الملف غير موجود .. !!
يرجى رفعه من جديد أو تحميله على موقع آخر .


----------



## SALAR2005 (3 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل للاسف


----------



## Abo Fares (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

تم تعديل الرابط، وهو فعال الآن 100%

مع تحيـــــــــاتي..

:56:​


----------



## تباتاتا (14 فبراير 2009)

As-salam 3alykum
jazakum ALLAH khayran
Ashkur al mushandiseen 2illi a3addu 2il mawdu3 wil shabab 2illi nasharu lil fa2ida


----------



## welly76 (15 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر وتقدير ونتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد


----------



## remoonhussien (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير.............


----------



## engmohamad (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وحارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (16 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل ... ارجو ان يتم رفع النوطة على موقع اخر لو امكن .. وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (16 فبراير 2009)

الرابط المعدل ايضا لا يعمل ... ارجو ان يتم رفع النوطة على موقع اخر لو امكن .. وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## leader125 (16 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## علي منصور (19 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anass81 (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هذا رابط اخر لكل من وجد صعوبة في التحميل من ال 4shared 

http://ifile.it/ic71yps/etabs_safe.rar

ارجو ان يحل المشكلة


----------



## SALAR2005 (19 فبراير 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل عندي يرجى المساعدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## زاد أحمد (19 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا يا أنس على هذا المجهود الرائع جدا , حفظك الله وسدد خطاك

وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## زاد أحمد (19 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا يا أنس على هذا المجهود الرائع جدا , حفظك الله وسدد خطاك

وبارك الله فيك
 ​


----------



## amrcivil (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## اعجال (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .نشكرك من اخي الحبيب لانك كنت السباق في موضوع له الحاجة ماسة في كل مهندس وذلك باتقناء مثل هذه النوطة ونتمى المزيد من مثل هذه البمشاركة وننتظر باقي مشاركاتك بفارغ الصبر.


----------



## أبو نادر (19 فبراير 2009)

أهلا وسهلا بكل الأخوة 
والشكر لأخواننا أبو الحلول وأنس
متابعين موضوع الراوبط وكلها عال


----------



## ابونمه (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الداريين


----------



## الحمنراني (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على الجهد الكبير والشكر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخ skill ,,,,,,,, وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## en_maher (5 أبريل 2009)

جزيت الجنةولك منا الدعاء


----------



## م2م (11 أبريل 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم skill
> مشكور على الجهد الكبير والشكر موصول لصاحب النوطة وناشرها , والتي يبدو "من النظرة الأولى" أنها تستحق الاهتمام,



الله يبارك فيك النوطة ضرورية لكل مهندس يعمل على البرنامج :77:


----------



## م.عبد (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (19 مايو 2009)

*مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع جدا , حفظك الله وسدد خطاك

وبارك الله فيك ​*​


----------



## mdsayed (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## أبو نادر (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للأخوة على الردود وأعاننا الله على تقديم كل ماهو جديد ومفيد


----------



## احمد نابليون (2 أغسطس 2009)

انا متشكر جدا جدا اخي الكريم معندكش فكرة انا كنت محتاجة ازاي
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل2007 (2 أغسطس 2009)

جوزيت الجنة أخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## a7med 3ed (3 أغسطس 2009)

النوتة ممتازة وجزاك الله كل خير ةننتظر باقى المفاجئات


----------



## محمد 977 (3 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووورين مشكووووووووورين*

*مشكووووووورين مشكووووووووورين *
*ألف ألف ألف شكر مشكوووووورين من صميم القلب على التميز والإبداع و الجهود الطيبة *
*ألف ألف ألف شكر مشكوووووورين من صميم القلب على التميز والإبداع و الجهود الطيبة *
*ألف ألف ألف شكر مشكوووووورين من صميم القلب على التميز والإبداع و الجهود الطيبة*​


----------



## أبو نادر (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا....
وبارك الله بكم جميعا.....


----------



## waelwa (3 أغسطس 2009)

مع الشكر الجزيل لجهودكم


----------



## النبهاني100 (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ياأخي الكريم


----------



## ايكوسان (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششكور جدا جدا كنت عم ببحث عن مرجع يساعدني في الetabsلأني عم اتعلمو حديثا


----------



## ايكوسان (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششكور جدا جدا كنت عم ببحث عن مرجع يساعدني في الetabsلأني عم بتعلموحديثا
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## أبو نادر (4 أغسطس 2009)

_*شكرا للردود الجميلة ....
وشكرا للأخ الذي أيقظ الموضوع من رقاده....*_


----------



## saleemcivil (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## omarsh (12 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الفارس (12 أغسطس 2009)

لك كل التحية والشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## م.ابراهيم صبيح (12 أغسطس 2009)

جااااااري التحميل ومشكووووور ..
تحياااااتي,,


----------



## مش لاقي (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خييييييييير .


----------



## duff (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على النوته
فى انتظار المزيد
مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## خيطو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

انها نوطة رائعه و أنا املك نسخة منها أنها مرجع ضخم وسلس


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mastermind_00 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم على النوطة أخي ابو نادر
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mdsayed (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ebrhim ali (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## mohammedshaban (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا حج


----------



## م.أيمن الحافظ (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أبو نادر قال:


> الرابط شغال 100% وقد جربته توا
> بعدفتح الصفحة ننقر download
> فيعطيني رقم ضمن صورة أدخلة ثم أحمل
> لم أختر هذا الموقع إلا بعد التأكد من أنه جيد ولايحذف الملف وسهل الاستخدام
> ...


 
السلام عليكم
أنا المهندس محمد أيمن الحافظ - المركز الاستشاري للعمارة والإنشاء وترميم المباني التراثية - دمشق
النوتة المنشورة على النت لبرنامجي etabs و safe لم تراجع من قبلي 
وهي مدونة من قبلك أو من قبل مهندس حضر الدورات التأهيلية الهندسية أو ورشات العمل 
التي أنظمها في المركز الاستشاري للعمارة والإنشاء .....
أرجو من كل مهندس يحمل هذه النوتة أن يتأكد من ماورد فيها .
أنا على إستعداد للاجابة على أي استفسار يخص برامج التحليل الإنشائي .


----------



## أبو نادر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

م.أيمن الحافظ قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا المهندس محمد أيمن الحافظ - المركز الاستشاري للعمارة والإنشاء وترميم المباني التراثية - دمشق
> النوتة المنشورة على النت لبرنامجي etabs و safe لم تراجع من قبلي
> وهي مدونة من قبلك أو من قبل مهندس حضر الدورات التأهيلية الهندسية أو ورشات العمل
> ...



جزاك الله خير أستاذنا الكبير لهذا التوضيح 
وأهلا بك أستاذا كريما فاضلا نطمع بالنهل من معين علمه وخبرته الواسعة


----------



## اسير القدر (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي في الله


----------



## abu Habib (18 يناير 2010)

1000شكر


----------



## tamer shehab (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك الصحة والعافية


----------



## كريم مسعد (23 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## siryn2003 (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omrko (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير
ررررررررائعة


----------



## msa79msa79 (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.نمر عباس (25 فبراير 2010)

التحميل جار و تم ذلك بدون رقم من الصورة 
هل سيعمل الملف نظامي و لكم الاجر:1:


----------



## abuzaher (18 مارس 2010)

مشششششششششششششششكور


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (18 مارس 2010)




----------



## tamer shehab (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق مصطف (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ود العوض (18 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ليك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (23 مارس 2010)

*جزيل الشكر أكرمك الله وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (8 أبريل 2010)

جزيل الشكر أكرمك الله


----------



## أبو نادر (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله بالجميع ولاتنسوا تحميل النسخة المحسنة من حيث الاظهار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178240.html


----------



## algos (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## صالح التميمي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م-خالد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك لله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

تم التحميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## myada1 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو نادر (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكل الأخوة على الردود المشجعة


----------



## 11mohamad (27 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## Jamal (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي ابو نادر


----------



## أبو نادر (27 أكتوبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## علاء خليفة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## ناصر الحداد (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا ابا نادر


----------



## abu 7assan (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا طيب على الفائدة


----------



## luaywaqqad (4 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## kim barakat (20 مايو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على المساعدة الخيًرة


----------



## yara mouna (3 أغسطس 2011)

thank you very much for your efforts.......


----------



## saad24 (4 أغسطس 2011)

ربي يحقظك


----------



## muneeralmustafa (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*thx*

thank uuuuu soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## saalaam (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزالك الله ألف خير


----------



## doha_4all (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و ياريت لو فى اجزاء اخرى


----------



## سندريلا الشام (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كتيييييييير بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## غانم العاصى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

اخى الكريم هذه المذكرات من اروع ما كتب عن برامج التحليل الانشائى csi 

و اعتقد ان شارحها دكتور عربى سورى ( د نصيف ارجو التصحيح من الاخوة السوريين ) 

لى طلب من السادة المهندسين ان يتبرع احدهم و اعادة كتابة و اخراج هذه المذكرة لتكون واضحة لان الكثير من قارئيها يعان من قراءتها و بالتالى ستكون مرجع هندسى مميز 

و انا انصح السادة مستخدمى البرامج من دراستها , لانى درستها جدا ,, فهى قيمة 

اتمنى لكم يا اهل سوريا النجاه ,, و دوام عطاءكم و سلامكم 


شكرا ,,,


----------



## المهندس معتصم صبحي (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (23 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سبع الليل (24 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 

تم الرفع مرة أخرى على روابط متعددة 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ay6c0364j95d3q2

http://ifile.it/y2adt8h/Etabs+Safe.rar


----------



## wael-b (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## msh_soul (24 أكتوبر 2011)

كل التحية وجزيل الشكر أكرمك الله


----------



## wagih khalid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*:11:تسلم الايادي يا هندسه*​


----------



## bboumediene (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد مراد (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس محمد سرور (3 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## مهندسة انشائية (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kazali016 (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو نادر (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للاخوة جميعا ولا تنسوا الدعاء لاهلكم في سوريا فحمص اليوم تقصف براجمات الصواريخ


----------



## sendbad2011 (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى...لكن الملف مش موجود على اى من الرابطييين برجاء اعادة الرفع لتعم الفائده


----------



## sendbad2011 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااا...اخيرا حملتها بعد طوووووول عنااااااااااااااااء


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (19 يونيو 2012)

مساء الخير على الجميع الف شكر يا باش مهندس ربنا يسعدك يارب


----------



## SyrianCivilEng (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (12 أغسطس 2012)

الكتاب رائع جدا


----------



## aboelkheir (21 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mousabadr (22 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sniper xprince (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (15 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعلها في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (16 مارس 2013)

*رابط اخر من رفعى 

etabs safe*​


----------



## بنت قاريونس (16 مارس 2013)

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله اخي الكريم


----------



## walid64 (1 يونيو 2013)

استاذ ابو نادر شكرا لجهودك المبذولة لكل ما هو مفيد ورائع


----------



## Engineer86 (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (1 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## انس عبدالله (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك ولكن الملف غير موجود على الرابط نرجو من حضرتكم التأكد من الرابط لو سمحت أخي الكريم​


----------



## abdeelmalek (2 يونيو 2013)

جزيت خيرا 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود شيخ قروش (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا كتير


----------



## abu mousab (16 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وربنا ينفع ويبارك فيك​


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (24 مايو 2015)

شكرا لك ... انا اثق بجامعة دمشق


----------



## Al-Maher (24 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك اللهم إجعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (24 مايو 2015)

ممكن نتعجب لان ولا رابط شغال ومع ذلك الناس نازله شكر تفسير ده ايه


----------



## أبو نادر (25 مايو 2015)

كما ترى مهندس [MENTION=259267]خالد سعد هراس[/MENTION] الموضوع قديم جدا قريب السبع سنوات
لكن اظن هذه نوط مشابهة للمذكورة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/1oWAVk8O/new_etabs.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/212390131/774a809c/new_safe.html

تم طرحها في موضوع اخر قبل خمس سنوات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178240.html#post1486801


----------

